# Beer



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

What kind of beer, if any, do you drink?

If you drink more than one class of brew, vote for your favorite or what you drink most often.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

If I drink beers it's usually something generic, like coors.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hate beer. Ive tried them all, cheap to expensive, they are all vile and gross.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

i do not drink beer. the taste is not pleasing.

people who drink lite beer weird me out. why not just drink water?


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I like lagers, dark beers, ales, pilsners... they're all good. Yuengling and Lionshead are good regular beers for the price. Even budweiser is okay, though it is weak. It tastes like rice.



> people who drink lite beer weird me out. why not just drink water?


I agree, light beer is pointless.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I haven't sampled a lot of different kinds of beer. I usually just buy Coors original. It has a nice clean clear crisp taste. IMO I didn't like Sam Adams Boston Lager. I think I liked some Bock beer though but it was long time ago. Corona is OK.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

No alcohol at all.

... that rhymed.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Beer*



odun said:


> people who drink lite beer weird me out. why not just drink water?


Light beer really isn't light if you calculate how many calories you consume to get the same amount of alcohol in a stronger brew. Consider the following Miller products:

-Miller Genuine Draft Light: 110 calories per 12 oz; 4.2% alc
-Steel Reserve: 222 calories per 12 oz; 8.1% alc

If you do the calculation you'll find the light beer is only lower in calories by a mere 4% for any given amount of alcohol. Not exactly a stunning calorie reduction. Basically, you just end up drinking more light beer to get loaded and consume nearly as many calories as if you were to drink a higher alcohol beer that's anything but light.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have had margaritas of various flavors. I really don't drink beer much :stu


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have had margaritas of various flavors. I really don't drink beer much :stu


I voted other as well. I don't dislike beer, but I would generally prefer something else...and a margarita sounds good right now. :yes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Scrub Ducky said:


> No alcohol at all.
> 
> ... that rhymed.


 :ditto


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't care for it too much, but I prefer it right out of the keg.
I've never had a good bottled/canned beer.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Naturally, I had to reply to this one!!! 

I seem to be the only one who voted for "really expensive and fancy beers" or whatever the description was. One I didnt care for, but seemed to be the that applied the most to me.

I think Bud is disgusting. Its a cheap beer, not as cheap as say natural light, but isnt exactly a premium beer.

There is a huge difference in the "big 3" and microbrews aka "fancy beer". Flavor. There are different types of beer, the big 3 being more like lagers and pilsners. This is what most people consider to be beer. In reality, there are MANY DIFFERENT kinds of beer. Myself I prefer IPAs, Pale Ales, and my favorite Pilsner is the original and best, Pilsner Urquell.

The six pack that I buy costs more than a six pack of bud or MGD or Coors. I think (though not sure as I havent bought any of that kind of beer in many, many years) a 6 pack of the big 3 runs about 6 dollars?? A 6 pack of Pilsner Urquell or microbrews tends to run between 7.50 and 8. More expensive?? You betcha. But it tastes SO MUCH BETTER. people that can drink a bunch of MGD Light would not be able to drink the equal amount of an IPA. You save nothing in calories because you drink much more of it (as Karl pointed out) and drink something that is substandard to "real beer". 

Obviously, the majority of Americans are NOT ON BOARD with my love for "fancy beer" since I believe BUD is the number one beer in the USA. But then again, people love McDonalds too and I hate that crap. To each his own....


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Inturmal said:


> I don't care for it too much, but I prefer it right out of the keg.
> I've never had a good bottled/canned beer.


I like fresh brewed outta the Keg beer and I often when traveling visit microbreweries to have that fresh keg experience.

*No beer out of a can is good* if you ask me. uke

I could create an entire list of great bottled beer for you Inturmal.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Noca said:


> I hate beer. Ive tried them all, cheap to expensive, they are all vile and gross.


I agree, most other drinks don't taste any better though.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: re: Beer*



Penny68 said:


> Naturally, I had to reply to this one!!!
> 
> I seem to be the only one who voted for "really expensive and fancy beers" or whatever the description was. One I didnt care for, but seemed to be the that applied the most to me.


Now you aren't alone, hehe. I still buy cheapo beer, like PBR, Miller Lite, etc. I'd rather just get a good beer with higher alcohol percentage. I am so into my IPA's that I had two different kinds yesterday.

I'm really not into lagers. Yuengling is definately not appealing to me. I can't drink more than two. Pilsners are kind of not my thing, either.

I recently got some of that Troggs stuff. It was called Doublebock, I think, and it was 8.2%. It was pretty tasty.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I like a beer called La fin du Monde(the end of the world) It's a good 9% alcohol and it has a nice harsh taste 
But all their beer have a rather nice taste. I never drink any of those cheap beers anymore(bud, labatt blue etc.) 
Actualy, i don't drink anymore period 

here's their web sites for those interested.

http://www.unibroue.com/english.cfm


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I've had one IPA, 60 minute dogfish head. It was good.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

They say that in Russia the word water means Vodka. In Ireland, the word urine should therefore translate to beer due to the fact that 87% of all Irish mens urine consists of high levels of alcohol.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

oceanchief said:


> They say that in Russia the word water means Vodka. In Ireland, the word urine should therefore translate to beer due to the fact that 87% of all Irish mens urine consists of high levels of alcohol.


Astute observation there, chief.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

I've been drinking a lot of Bud Light lately.

I guess I have no taste.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Beer*



Penny68 said:


> I seem to be the only one who voted for "really expensive and fancy beers" or whatever the description was. One I didnt care for, but seemed to be the that applied the most to me.


That option was put in there with you specifically in mind. I couldn't come up with any better description of that class of beers in a few words other than expensive & fancy -- which they are. What term would you use to classify such brews that are high in cost, often imported, and not mass produced for sale in 24-packs that are stacked to the ceiling in liquor stores?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Penny68 said:


> *No beer out of a can is good* if you ask me. uke


This is why bums who drink out of a paper bag on the corner demand 40 oz glass bottles. They know a bottle is a sign of quality. :lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Sports


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: Beer*



Mercurochrome said:


> Sports


Yes, I agree. Huey Lewis had to have been drinking a lot of beer when he came up with his album, "Sports."


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

haha, beat me to it...


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Beer*



UltraShy said:


> Penny68 said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to be the only one who voted for "really expensive and fancy beers" or whatever the description was. One I didnt care for, but seemed to be the that applied the most to me.
> ...


 :boogie



> I couldn't come up with any better description of that class of beers in a few words other than expensive & fancy -- which they are. What term would you use to classify such brews that are high in cost, often imported, and not mass produced for sale in 24-packs that are stacked to the ceiling in liquor stores?


How about craft beer? Microbrews? They are higher in cost and alcohol and are brewed in a far different fashion than BUD....(which is a good thing I might add) with a far different approach and longer fermentation time. Almost 95% of the beer I drink is from right here in the good ole USA and mostly local to Colorado. You got me on the 24 packs, the most I have seen is 12 though they usually come in 6.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> Penny68 said:
> 
> 
> > *No beer out of a can is good* if you ask me. uke
> ...


:lol very funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cans can leave a metallic taste to the beer (at least in IMHO, I dont have any facts to back that up except my own taste buds).

While I like beer to COME in a bottle, I RARELY drink it out of the bottle. Not to be ladylike or anything like that but rather for me part of the enjoyment is the smell of the beer and evaluating the color.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Beer*



Penny68 said:


> You got me on the 24 packs, the most I have seen is 12 though they usually come in 6.


I used "expensive & fancy" to cover all upscale brews, including pricey imports and expensive domestic brews sold in single bottles (about the same size as a wine bottle & sealed with a cork) -- given the alcohol content of some, they'd probably be classed as barley wines. A few weeks back I was looking through the beer isle of the largest liquor store in Milwaukee and they have a stunning array of such fancy stuff from around the world. Then at the back they have the massive pile of 24 & 30 packs stacked to the ceiling for those who prefer something the working class in that neighborhood can actually afford. They also have their 40 oz malt liquors for those who need to get loaded cheap. They really cover the entire beer spectrum at that store, satisfying both beer snobs & bums at the same time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I guess malt liquors are different than beer, then - well, it is obvious to the connoisseurs, but I have only had Corona and Miller Lite. I just don't drink beer often at all. :stu

So, I do need to ask about the calorie content of some of these products. I have heard about the beer belly issue, and that a lite beer is 90 calories (just less than a serving of Coca-Cola and about equivalent to a serving of Vernor's or Canada Dry ginger ale). So what is the calorie count on a serving of Regular Beer, Light Beer, and (same) for Malt Liquor?

Also - what would be the difference in price if malt liquor has the "cheap intoxication effect"? :lol

I know this sounds weird, but I find out so many things here at SAS - like Rum is fermented sugar cane (didn't know that before).


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> I guess malt liquors are different than beer, then - well, it is obvious to the connoisseurs, but I have only had Corona and Miller Lite. I just don't drink beer often at all. :stu
> 
> So, I do need to ask about the calorie content of some of these products. I have heard about the beer belly issue, and that a lite beer is 90 calories (just less than a serving of Coca-Cola and about equivalent to a serving of Vernor's or Canada Dry ginger ale). So what is the calorie count on a serving of Regular Beer, Light Beer, and (same) for Malt Liquor?
> 
> ...


While "lite" beer does have around 90 to 100 calories I find it unsatisfying and watery. I like to drink microbrews/craft/"fancy" :b beer which is around 200 per beer. But I can drink 3 and feel satisfied which would never happen with light beer. Since you MM75 arent all that into beer and drink Corona, you probably wouldnt even like microbrews as they are a acquired taste. Like anything else, when you are going to have a few beers (and in my case a few shots of GOOD tequila) you kind of have to eat a bit lighter the day before and after. Like anything else, when you splurge on calories you make up for it.

I havent drank malt liquor since I was a teenager so I wouldnt be the one to give any insight to that.

CHEERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## outcastlonerfreak (May 4, 2007)

I do not like beer so drink other alcohol.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I just wanted to add (as if I havent said enough in this thread) to MM75 that if calories are really a strong concern, I would recommend light rum and diet coke or diet Dr. Pepper (what I like to call a Peppercardi  ) as your drink and skip the beer altogether (just for a while though, sooner or later you GOTTA have a beer :b ). 

That is probably what I should be doing as I have packed on a few pounds in the last four weeks or so (although to be fair I suffered a knee injury which has completely ruined exercise for me, hard to use a treadmill on crutches, although I am going to get on my treadmill today for the first time in almost 3 months).


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> I guess malt liquors are different than beer...


Malt liquor is beer. The term malt liquor is applied to beers that are cheap and have a higher alcohol content (typically around 8% -- high by beer standards). Famous examples would be brands like Colt 45 or Olde English 800. Malt liquor has a poor image, since you will often find it sold in 40 oz bottles in the inner city -- clearly, the point is to get loaded real cheap, just as there are "bum wines" with that same purpose.

Despite that poor imagine, I actually rather like Steel Reserve, a malt liquor made by Miller. Apparently, it's not just the poor who drink it since it can be found at virtually every suburban liquor store and grocery store in my area. Of course, in the suburbs it's sold in packs of pint cans. They reserve the giant 40s for the inner city.



millenniumman75 said:


> I have heard about the beer belly issue, and that a lite beer is 90 calories (just less than a serving of Coca-Cola and about equivalent to a serving of Vernor's or Canada Dry ginger ale). So what is the calorie count on a serving of Regular Beer, Light Beer, and (same) for Malt Liquor?


Here are the figures for some major brands taken from Miller's website (for 12 ounces):

-Miller Genuine Draft Light: 4.2% alc & 110 calories
-Miller Genuine Draft: 4.7% alc & 143 calories
-Steel Reverve: 8.1% alc & 222 calories

As for soda, that's around 150 calories for comparison.

You will note that the malt liquor, Steel Reserve, actually gives you more alcohol per calorie than does the regular Genunine Draft. The light version is only marginally lower in calories than malt liquor in terms of how many calories you get for a given amount of alcohol (cutting calories by a mere 4%).



millenniumman75 said:


> Also - what would be the difference in price if malt liquor has the "cheap intoxication effect"? :lol


Stores around here sell Steel Reserve in 4-pint packs for $1.99. That's a cheap way of getting drunk. That gives you half a gallon of beer containing 5.2 ounces of alcohol. That tops any bottle of bum wine like Cisco, Night Train, Wild Irish Rose, Thunderbird that would give you around 4.5 ounces of alcohol for $2.49 to $2.99. I can assure you the malt liquor tastes better than those horrid wines. It tastes the same as any typical beer, except the taste is more intense, and light beer tastes like watered down malt liquor.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Beer*



Penny68 said:


> I just wanted to add (as if I havent said enough in this thread) to MM75 that if calories are really a strong concern, I would recommend light rum and diet coke or diet Dr. Pepper (what I like to call a Peppercardi


To clarify for anybody who doesn't know, 'light rum' is just rum that lacks color, and is not any lighter in calories than golden or dark rums.

Any standard 80-proof liquor (rum, vodka, whiskey) is 100 calories per 1.5 oz shot. If you're looking to drink with minimum calories then you'd want to drink hard liquor, as you avoid carbs & sugar, only getting stuck with the calories from alcohol.

And you'd better hope odun doesn't find out that you're suggesting the mixing of rum with soda. Such a desecration of rum is the ultimate sin. He's very particular and demands that rum should be consumed straight. I personally can't imagine how or why one would drink hard liquor straight.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Beer*



UltraShy said:


> Penny68 said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanted to add (as if I havent said enough in this thread) to MM75 that if calories are really a strong concern, I would recommend light rum and diet coke or diet Dr. Pepper (what I like to call a Peppercardi
> ...


Wow somehow I thought the "lighter rum" was a tad lower in calories...not sure why, not because of the obvious "light" part. I thought I had read that somewhere but after just now checking caloric comparisons, Karl is very much right. If that is the case, I would definitely choose dark rum over light, I think it adds a bit of flavor.

Mixed drinks are generally higher in calories because of what is added to it. I suggested the Peppercardi as its mixed with diet cola but lots of mixed drinks are made with grenadine, fruit juices etc that add lots of calories.

I do not believe that I have EVER drank rum straight that has always been a mixer for me.

Tequila, on the other hand, should be enjoyed straight provided one is drinking Hornitos by Sauza (affordable and great tasting) or a similar 100% Blue Agave higher end tequila. Cuervo is nasty straight and is a mixer tequila. GOOD TEQUILA is very smooth, goes down so easy, too easy perhaps.

When mixing one can use lesser quality liquor and get great results. When drinking straight, one MUST HAVE better quality!!!!!!! At least, IMHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drunk


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Beer*



Penny68 said:


> Wow somehow I thought the "lighter rum" was a tad lower in calories...not sure why, not because of the obvious "light" part. I thought I had read that somewhere but after just now checking caloric comparisons, Karl is very much right. If that is the case, I would definitely choose dark rum over light, I think it adds a bit of flavor.


Colorless rum is also called silver or white rum. I gather it's generally used as a base for mixed drinks because it doesn't have much taste on its own. There is also spiced rum, a favorite of odun, SAS's top rum afficianado.

I think one of the most humerous products around is "light vodka". I can't imagine why anybody would buy it, but it has 25% less calories than standard 80-proof vodka. How do you get such a calorie reduction, you ask? They water it down to 60-proof. Amazing how reducing alcohol content by 25% reduces calories by 25%, isn't it? Is this stuff for folks who can't figure out how to add water at home or simply drink less? :con



Penny68 said:


> Mixed drinks are generally higher in calories because of what is added to it. I suggested the Peppercardi as its mixed with diet cola but lots of mixed drinks are made with grenadine, fruit juices etc that add lots of calories.


I was going to add the same comment. Hard liquor is the lowest calorie way to consume alcohol, but only if you consume it straight or mix it with things like diet soda or diet lemonade that add no sugar & calories. If one were to drink something like vodka mixed with cranberry or orange juice they'd be getting a ton of calories from the juice.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh man. My mom bought some of that light liquor once. I forget if it was vodka or rum. It may have been some kind of light lime rum. Anyway, it was terrible. The worst thing I have ever tasted.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

> I personally can't imagine how or why one would drink hard liquor straight.


it isnt that bad. i like liquor...straight. tastes much better than beer.

why would anyone mix a spiced rum? it already has a smooth vanilla taste.

i do like to mix cheap silver rum with orange juice or lemonade.

when im lucky enough to get scotch whisky, i drink it straight also. a put a few drops of water in it, to bring out the taste.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I prefer liquor straight, and then maybe something to wash it down with. My mom has vanilla vodka and I barely even need any water or anything to wash it down with. If it was regular vodka I could not drink it straight, but the vanilla flavor pretty much masks the vodka nastiness.

Scotch is definately meant to be on the rocks or straight. Whisky in general actually tastes good to me, and I like the smell. When I was in DC I paid $6 for every Crown Royal I had. Can you believe that? It was worth it, though. All drinks, even the cheapest beers, were $5-6 each, so I just went with the whisky.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Neither 'spiced' rum or vanilla vodka are true liquors, they are flavored. That doesnt really qualify as drinking straight. 

I drink tequila straight, a very smooth one. I am personally not into flavored liquors unless its going in a mixed drink (ie triple sec or such). I tend not to drink mixed drinks very often. I also do not care for whiskey very much but have done a few shots of Crown in my time. Jack Daniels or cheap whiskey makes me ill just with the smell. As much as you pay for "top shelf" liquor its almost criminal to mix it.

For instance, why pay for a great tequila like HORNITOS if you are just going to mix it to make a margarita? Cuervo works fine in that instance. Good stuff is for drinking straight.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Beer*



odun said:


> i like liquor...straight. tastes much better than beer.


It's all a matter of opinion. WinterDave thinks 101-proof pepermint schnapps is the very best of the hard stuff. It's a disgusting syrup made with about a 50/50 mix of alcohol & liquified candy canes. It would easier for me to drink shots of maple syrup if I want something that ultra-sweet & viscous. It seems that personal opinion on what tastes good varies widely.



odun said:


> why would anyone mix a spiced rum? it already has a smooth vanilla taste.


The vanilla flavor plus generally lower alcohol content (35% vs 40%) does make it easier to drink, but it's still pretty nasty to me. I was surprised when I tasted spiced rum for the first time. It says "spiced" not vanilla, though I sure couldn't find any other spice.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

> Neither 'spiced' rum or vanilla vodka are true liquors, they are flavored. That doesnt really qualify as drinking straight.


ive gone through gallons and gallons of non-spiced rum in my time and i almost always drink it straight. non-spiced rum is nearly as smooth as the spiced. i dont know how anyone could consider rum harsh tasting.

here is what i have in my liquor cabinet at the moment:

castillo gold rum
captain morgan spiced rum
mr. boston rum (for emergency situations)
jack daniels whiskey


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Rum DON Q *never heard of this until I bought a big bottle last week and the clerk at the store recommended it. Very much comparable to Bacardi

*Midori* melon flavored liqueur

*Sauza Hornitos Tequila*

*Substandard Tequila* I cannot remember the name. Plan to use in Margaritas or mixed drinks.

*Bombay Sapphire Gin.* I dont like Gin at all but my husband does. He makes martini's with this.

*Smirnoff Vodka*.

Low cost *Triple Sec*

*Grenadine, Mojito, Sweet and Sour, and Margarita Mix* (nonalcoholic but used for a mixer)

*Blue Caraco* (alcoholic mixer, not sure I have ever tried it but saw it in a recipe book and bought some)

*Disaronno Amaretto* Also have never tried it but wanted to stock up the liquor cabinet with some good mixers.

That is all I can think of, as the liquor is downstairs. I also have some TRADEMARK PALE ALE from the Breckenridge Brewing Company in Colorado.

And I have 2 bottles of Chardonnay in the fridge and about 20 bottles of red in the basement.

Quite the supply, huh??? :drunk


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

All out of beer at the moment. All I have is 2 bottles of spumante in the fridge, and the freezer contains a mostly full bottle of Everclear & a half full bottle of Ice 101. I trust the Everclear will be plenty to meet my alcohol needs for some time.


----------



## zarathustra55 (Mar 3, 2007)

Anyone in here drink Yuengling? It's my favorite.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: Beer*



zarathustra55 said:


> Anyone in here drink Yuengling? It's my favorite.


Mine too. I haven't had a beer in roughly a month, though.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I hadnt heard of it and after googling it I see why: Not distributed in the West. If I make it to the GABF this year, I will look for it though.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yesterday I bought a 30-pack of Natural Ice beer (5.9% alc) at Walmart.

Surprisingly, it tastes virtually the same as Natural Light despite containing 40% more alcohol than the light version.

I'm not sure how people can say beer tastes disgusting. First you'd have to find the taste in Natural Ice (or Natural Light). Malt liquor may be much ridiculed, but it actually does taste like beer rather than watered down beer. I'm the only one who voted for malt liquor in this poll, the drink of the poors like me! :lol


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Beer*



UltraShy said:


> Yesterday I bought a 30-pack of Natural Ice beer (5.9% alc) at Walmart.
> 
> Surprisingly, it tastes virtually the same as Natural Light despite containing 40% more alcohol than the light version.
> 
> I'm not sure how people can say beer tastes disgusting. First you'd have to find the taste in Natural Ice (or Natural Light). Malt liquor may be much ridiculed, but it actually does taste like beer rather than watered down beer. I'm the only one who voted for malt liquor in this poll, the drink of the poors like me! :lol


I would be curious to know, Karl, how much Natural Light you drink before you feel a buzz, get drunk, or feel satisfied. It has been many, many, many years since I drank that particular beer but it seems to me if my memory serves me correctly I drank much more of that stuff than I do now. I used to also be an MGD Light Drinker, and the same could be said for that beer as well.

I am sure I tasted Natural Ice somewhere along the way too as in my early 20s I think I probably tasted every cheap beer on the market. I haven't drank malt liquor since way back then. I still think that you should try some microbrews, as I am sure there are many of those in Wisconsin, you many not get 30 in a pack but the taste IS SOOOOOO much better, as I have said over and over. Just a thought....  I am sure even one of the "*poors*" like you can afford to experiment a little bit.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

> I'm not sure how people can say beer tastes disgusting.


because it does?

it has been a couple of years since my last attempt to drink a beer. the last one i tried was corona, i think. absolutely horrid.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Try a Sam Adam's Cherry Wheat, ODUN. It's not that bad if you're going to drink just one beer. Corona isn't even beer, really. It's just crap. 

Of course, I will drink crap beer like Pabst Blue Ribbon just because I've spent $8 on a six-pack too many times. It's not like I have a real job or anything to actually be wasting my money on microbrews.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I can't stand Yuengling. I will drink it if it's around and free, but I would never go buy it. You just can't chug down 5 Yuenglings like you can Miller Lite, or Natty Light like Karl gets (Natty Light/Ice is _really _pushing it for me, though.. ugh...). At least I can't. I just don't like that stuff, just like I don't like Corona. I either buy cheapo beer or high alcohol microbrews and the like, like IPA's. It's a weird contrast. It depends on what mood I'm in and how much money I feel like spending.

And Penny, you sure talk a lot about alcohol for someone that apparently drinks just on the weekends. At least I thought you said that. I think some of you folks need to come out of the closet.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: re: Beer*



zarathustra55 said:


> Anyone in here drink Yuengling? It's my favorite.


Yes, you must not have read my post. I don't see why BeNice hates it and Corona.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Because they are mass marketed, overrated beers. Corona is just junk. Pacifico is better, if anything. Although, I don't like those kind of beers as much as I like, say, an ale, to begin with. So, it's not so much me being anti-Yuengling/Corona. I'm not into lagers and I rarely buy them. The only thing I ever buy from Yuengling is Lord Chesterfield Ale, and I haven't gotten that in a while. My top beers are IPA, ale, dopplebock, occasionally stouts, and anything that generally has more alcohol. No sense in spending $6 on a 6-pack of 5% beer.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

BeNice said:


> And Penny, you sure talk a lot about alcohol for someone that apparently drinks just on the weekends. At least I thought you said that. I think some of you folks need to come out of the closet.


I consider myself a beer aficionado as well as wine enthusiast. I enjoy discussing the many types of beer and wine and the various subjects that ensue concerning flavor, bouquet, color, histories of breweries and wineries etc. I have made wine a hobby and have begun a wine collection. I go to a couple of Winefests every year, and hope to attend the GABF this year as I missed it last year.  ... but I probably will not be able as I will being doing internship by then.

I generally do just drink on weekends but now, being unemployed for the next month, I intend to live up to the "unemployed drunk" image  just kidding. I have some family arriving tonight and that for sure will mean a wee bit more drinking that usual.

But I think I am up to the challenge!! :lol

I enjoy having a few drinks, the stigma attached to drinking is unwarranted, at least for me it is anyway. For some its a problem, those who drink for any given reason, miss work, beat their spouse or kids etc. I have a drink because i am thirsty for a beer or long for a glass of wine and no other reason.

I love to sit out on my patio enjoy the sunset with a glass of wine. I dont drink to get drunk every time I drink.

But tonight I plan to get a little tipsy maybe...  :drunk


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I just drink almost every evening, into the night. I simply cannot understand how anyone just drinks on the weekends. Weirdos. And the word "buzzed" is one of the most ridiculous terms I have ever heard. No one who drinks gets buzzed. You get "buzzed" if you drink a few Mike's Hard Lemonades on an occasional weekend. 

If my alcohol needs weren't so high, I would probably spend more money on "good" beers.

It's kind of funny how you always see the same people at the liquor stores, heheh. It's like you know them, but you will never speak to them.

" I dont drink to get drunk every time I drink. "

? That makes no sense. Nothing personal. Of course you drink to get drunk! Alcohol = drunk. If you are drinking to "savor" the flavor then you are in the .1%. Even those upper class wine freaks in northern CA are drunkards. The Lexus convertable just makes them look civilized. Humans like alcohol. Life on Earth is tough. No shame. Our evolution and progression as a species was a mistake. We were meant to be just be banging each other, hunting and gathering, and not caring about anything else.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

BeNice said:


> " I dont drink to get drunk every time I drink. "
> 
> ? That makes no sense. Nothing personal. Of course you drink to get drunk! Alcohol = drunk. If you are drinking to "savor" the flavor then you are in the .1%.


Then i must be in the 1%. I dont get drunk splitting a bottle of wine with my husband, savoring it over dinner and such. 

But there are other times.................. :fall


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Beer*



odun said:


> the last one i tried was corona, i think. absolutely horrid.


I only tasted Corona once. It's not a beer that I would buy. The stuff sells for $1 per bottle (in 12-packs) yet it tastes the same to me as any ordinary American brew. I pointed out the irony to a Corona drinker that they were paying a high price for MEXICAN beer. I thought we imported stuff from Mexico to save money. :con Beer is apparently an exception to that rule.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Beer*



Penny said:


> A 6 pack of *Pilsner Urquell* or microbrews tends to run between 7.50 and 8. More expensive?? You betcha. But it tastes SO MUCH BETTER.


I Googled Pilsner Urquell and found numerous sources that tell the alcohol content is quite low at only 4.4% abv. I was expecting higher as you seemed to indicate the most "fancy beers" had more alcohol than the cheapo Bud & Miller for the masses.

The cheapskate in me finds it impossible to pay $7.50 for a 6 pack of weak beer. Does it taste better? It sure better taste absolutely fantastic with a sky high price and dinky alcohol content. Actually, I could get it cheaper -- I saw an ad for a Milwaukee area liquor store that was selling 12 packs of it for $12.

If I was looking for best taste I would't go with beer. I'd buy a bottle of cheap spumante for $3 and get 9.5% alcohol along with a crisp, sweet flavor that's delicious.

I view beer as largely just a low cost means to an end, the end being relaxation or intoxication of some degree.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I don't like the taste of Natural Ice beer...Usually I will buy a 30 pack of Milwaukee's Best Ice beer or Icehouse beer....Price and alcohol content are prime factors for me..I won't buy a beer that is under 5.5% alcohol content....All beers pretty much taste the same after your tenth beer..


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Beer*



UltraShy said:


> Penny said:
> 
> 
> > A 6 pack of *Pilsner Urquell* or microbrews tends to run between 7.50 and 8. More expensive?? You betcha. But it tastes SO MUCH BETTER.
> ...


I do not base my love for Pilsner Urquell on its alcohol content, its just a great tasting beer. Pilsners generally run about 3 to 6 while my favorite IPAs run about 5 to 9. I dont gauge what I drink by finding the highest alcohol content so you and I differ on how we choose our drinks. I try to find something delicious and smooth. Yeah I could buy malt liquor or something with some outrageous alcohol content that is cheap and tastes like crap but that is not why I drink. I enjoy the drink itself, not just the "means to an end" that you speak of. If I am going to drink, I am going to enjoy it. If I wanted to base my drink on alcohol content, I doubt beer would even be something I would have, as liquors and wines have a much higher content. I find that the Pale Ales (Example 5 Barrel Pale Ale from Odell Brewery in Colorado 5.2% and winner of the Gold GABF 2006) and IPA's (Example Inversion IPA from Deschutes Brewery Oregon (6.8%) that I drink have a bit more punch to them then say natural light (4.2). It just depends on what your approach is to alcohol. If I were just concerned about content and price, I would probably be joining Odun in drinking cheap whiskey.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Beer*



Penny said:


> It just depends on what your approach is to alcohol. If I were just concerned about content and price, I would probably be joining Odun in drinking cheap whiskey.


Vodka is even cheaper than whiskey, though odun hates it. I assume this is due to the fact that whiskey must be aged while vodka doesn't sit around in storage wasting money.

The absolute cheapest of all would be going to a liquor store that sells pints of Steel Reserve by the case for $9.99. 24 pints = 3 gallons of malt liquor. And you'd get 920 ml of alcohol for $10. A really cheap 1.75 liter of vodka contains 700 ml of alcohol and goes for at least $9, so malt liquor beats it in terms of alc/$ (bum math).

And Steel Reserve really doesn't taste bad. The fact that it sold at every liquor store I've ever seen and the vast majority of grocery stores I've been to in the Milwaukee suburbs suggests that even the middle class must buy it. I doubt many bums shop in the 'burbs. This isn't some horrid brew confined to inner city liquor stores. There are things so bad that you won't find then outside the inner city. I don't currently know of any place that sells Night Train -- and having tasted it, I know why. I've only personally seen one place that sells Cisco (better than Night Train, but that's not saying much) and that's in a mediocre area at best. The really horrid beverages that are likely only going to appeal the "bums" are pretty much confined to the inner city. If a malt liquor is found everywhere I can only assume that somebody must be drinking it and it can't just be bums as there aren't many of them in middle class & upper middle class 'burbs.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Pilsner Urquell is actually pretty good stuff. I'm not familiar with pilsners in general, but I buy it once in a blue moon. It's actually on sale at one liquor store I frequent. They have a 6-pack of 16-oz cans for $6-something, I believe, which isn't bad at all. 

The store I go to has some good microbrews but not the ones you mention, Penny. I assume your Colorado beers are probably most popular there and in surrounding states. You can make requests at liquor stores, but I don't go that far. I'm not going to have them go and get some rare beer and only buy it once because it costs $9. I did like that Troegs "double bock" stuff, or whatever it was called, though. It was 8-something but worth it. I think it was 8.2%. 

Ever try that Ayinger Celebrator Dopplebock? It's on all of those top beer lists. I've only been to two liquor stores that have it.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

BeNice said:


> Pilsner Urquell is actually pretty good stuff. I'm not familiar with pilsners in general, but I buy it once in a blue moon. It's actually on sale at one liquor store I frequent. They have a 6-pack of 16-oz cans for $6-something, I believe, which isn't bad at all.
> 
> The store I go to has some good microbrews but not the ones you mention, Penny. I assume your Colorado beers are probably most popular there and in surrounding states. You can make requests at liquor stores, but I don't go that far. I'm not going to have them go and get some rare beer and only buy it once because it costs $9. I did like that Troegs "double bock" stuff, or whatever it was called, though. It was 8-something but worth it. I think it was 8.2%.
> 
> Ever try that Ayinger Celebrator Dopplebock? It's on all of those top beer lists. I've only been to two liquor stores that have it.


Microbreweries have popped up everywhere pretty much and there are plenty of east coast beers I am sure I dont know about. its really a trial and error thing. Colorado has the most and they are big sellers here. I have tried a dopplebock before not the one you mentioned but it had a rather sweet taste that I dont care for in a beer. I am a traditionalist when it comes to beer and like the true basic ingredients. I probably look for much more in a beer than most people do I am sure, I did work in a microbrewery for a while so I learned alot about beer, although it was living across the street from the Chicago Brewing Company in Las Vegas that changed my taste in beer.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I love beer. I usually drink cheapo Busch Light, which I buy by the 30 pack. Back when I was in high school kids used to throw keg parties out in the country which required massive amounts of cheap beer. It wasn't unusual for a group of kids to empty three or four kegs in one night. I guess I developed a taste for the stuff back then. I've had some micro brews before, some were good and some were absolutely horrible. My dad used to buy different varieties of Henry Weinhard's and I recall one particular dark lager which neither of us could drink. I've also had Heineken's a few times and its ok. Given the amount of beer I consume I stick with the cheaper stuff. There's very few beers I don't like but I usually stick with Bud, Busch or Coors. If I absolutely need a quick alcohol fix then booze is a much better choice.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Beer*



WinterDave said:


> ....Price and alcohol content are prime factors for me..


 :agree I simply look for the most acceptable taste one can get from a cheap alcohol source.



WinterDave said:


> ....I won't buy a beer that is under 5.5% alcohol content....


Both of your comments above would argue for malt liquor. More alcohol, less cost -- the best of both worlds.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I buy Busch sometimes. It's the cheapest thing at the liuqor store around the corner. which has high prices. It's actually not so terrible for a cheap beer. I've had worse.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: re: Beer*



UltraShy said:


> WinterDave said:
> 
> 
> > ....Price and alcohol content are prime factors for me..
> ...


But most people are disgusted by malt liquor. I've tried one -- Olde English. Horrible. Actually Steel Reserve if you count that. It doesn't have that nasty sweetish taste to it, but it's still pretty bad.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Beer*



ilikemyself said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > WinterDave said:
> ...


And that has been my point exactly. I just cannot see drinking something that tastes like crap.

I remember drinking Olde E as a underage 19 year old...ugh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

